# Catch 99 out of 100 that hit it.



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Ran these on my favorite creek today and they actually work. Went 99 for 100 today.

http://www.flyinglure.com/rototail.html

There isn't a depth or retrieve that doesn't work, the best part was it comes with eagle claw hooks and a custom case. They're obviously tailor made for largemouths, but chromers eat this up!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The title of your post just sounds like spam....lol

Yes the flying lure is my favorite Steelheads lure also. I like to use these with my fly rod. They allow you to fish undercut banks very effectively. 

While I was out shadow casting my flying lure yesterday I saw one steelhead swimming downstream in "zombie" like fashion. 

Go get em'........:F


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Wow. Ran these on my favorite creek today and they actually work. Went 99 for 100 today.
> 
> http://www.flyinglure.com/rototail.html
> 
> There isn't a depth or retrieve that doesn't work, the best part was it comes with eagle claw hooks and a custom case. They're obviously tailor made for largemouths, but chromers eat this up!


Wow that is great. 99 fish.


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

Fishman said:


> Wow. Ran these on my favorite creek today and they actually work. Went 99 for 100 today.
> 
> http://www.flyinglure.com/rototail.html
> 
> There isn't a depth or retrieve that doesn't work, the best part was it comes with eagle claw hooks and a custom case. They're obviously tailor made for largemouths, but chromers eat this up!


Is this some kind of joke I don't understand? 99 steelhead??? Are you maybe talking about bass or something? I would have thought based on my last trip at the end of April to the Vermilion that it was all but done this year - at least the big numbers. The weather has been wacky and it is hard to imagine even seeing 100 steelhead let alone catching 99 in a day. This is my first year fishing steel here so maybe I just gave up prematurely. Don't take my comment as sarcasm or insulting - if you really caught 99 steelhead, mad props to you.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll try'em. When they first came out with the bionic minnow, the K-one and the clack-n-rap. Till they get used to see'in the new baits they kill the baits. After a while its the same-old same-old and you gotta go back to workin for what ya need. The question is "are you willing to spend $36 to try and outsmart them darn fishie-fish".?
JMTCW ya'll
donm


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

most of the fish were chubs and smolts but still hooked into a few chromers. They're still out there in mass if ya show them something different.


----------



## riverdoctor (Jun 27, 2012)

Fishman said:


> most of the fish were chubs and smolts but still hooked into a few chromers. They're still out there in mass if ya show them something different.


Cool - Good work. Seems like a pretty interesting lure. I predominantly fish with a fly rod, but I'm not too proud to try swinging one of those with my fly set up. I probably should have gotten out one more time but school got too crazy. I only made it out 4 times I think but had a blast and really enjoyed it. Can't wait for next year. I think I am going to try to get out in the fall and winter more.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow all, I keep changing it up, and there are fish out there willing to cooperate if ya show them something different. I catch a lot of flack for my post, I know, but tonight the top water bite was on. Found it hard to find cooperative fish until about 5 with traditonal lures - I landed 9 and hooked 16 using the tradional approach ( hex hatch and wooly bugger patterns ) but busted out some buzzbait esque lures tonight and I whacked'em! Man my arms are sore. Tight lines!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to love the flying lure when I was a young lad on the families bass pond.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I looked at the lure and had to laugh a little. I found a similar lure in a bass mag last year, only they told you how to make them instead of selling anything.

If you use a plastic worm, an old spinner bait blade, a swivel, some 50# braid, and a line puller you can make your own for a lot less money!

On a side note, these seem to work much better when fished shallow and/or near the top.

If you want me to tel you exactly how I do my own I can pm the directions to you.

Mr. A


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot me a PM Mr. A, I'm interested in what ya have to say. The more I try new and different stuff, the more fish I hook up with with. From what I can tell this cold snap has a lot of new fish moving in and this weekend should be the perfect opportunity to try something new. Tight lines!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishman, PM sent. Sorry for the mix up!

Mr. A


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

No worries, looking forward to trying out the homemade version!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Tom,,,, Really,,,, lol


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmmm very suspicious 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on now, don't be skeptical. Meet me down at Rock Ford Springs Riffle pool this weekend and I'll prove to you there are still a few around if you're willing to try something different.

The river temps are up and the fish are hugging the bottom...... trust me they're hungry if ya show them the right option! Make sure to horse them in quick and release them fast so they don't die from heat stress. Good luck this weekend guys.


----------

